# My coloured nubian girl



## Selah123 (Mar 24, 2013)

Here is my coloured girl - Tamar - she is now getting to be quite a little fatty and BOSSY! But still lovely


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Awwww I love that last pic.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very pretty girl.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

very pretty....


----------



## NoahEm (Sep 19, 2013)

What a cutie!!


----------



## HorsePrerace (Jul 25, 2013)

Beautiful.


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

What a beauty.


----------



## Selah123 (Mar 24, 2013)

I just took some pictures today - you can see how much her colour has changed! Grey has all gone now!!!


----------



## Selah123 (Mar 24, 2013)

heres a pic of her in her first week - you can see how grey she was....


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

She's such a cutie


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

She has the coolest markings!


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Awe! What a cutie


----------

